# Parabuthus villosus oranje



## Ralph_moore84 (Dec 25, 2014)

3i

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scorpionluva (Dec 26, 2014)

Awesome Parabuthus. Mine are 3i + 4i now and they seem to get more beautiful with every molt !!!


----------



## brandontmyers (Dec 26, 2014)

How slow growing are these guys? I can't remember if it's P. villosus but I have heard horror stories of them taking many months between molts.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have no idea,but I will let you know Lokal.I'm more fond of the hottentotta species,but these guys get huge.


----------



## gromgrom (Dec 27, 2014)

Lokal said:


> How slow growing are these guys? I can't remember if it's P. villosus but I have heard horror stories of them taking many months between molts.


They grow as fast as Parabuthus transvaalicus in my experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jan 26, 2015)

4i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpionluva (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow love the colors on them no matter when but always best after fresh molt !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sometimes im amazed at the size difference between molts.hard to believe that much was packed into that exoskeleton.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful scorp! Gotta love how hairy the Parabuthus can be too lol. Gives them a really unique look


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks.there pretty impressive.there big even at 2i.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Mar 29, 2015)

5i

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 22, 2015)

6i

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## snakemanvet (Jun 22, 2015)

Great looking scorp,


----------



## tdark1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Ralph,

Would you mind doing one of these with one of your H. Jayakari's?  Unless its up and I missed it... Such amazing looking animals!  Hope all is well!

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow, mine are also fast !


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 26, 2015)

These are my favorite parabuthus species.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jun 28, 2015)

Just so no one else needs to upset their scorpion for the effect...

...here's one making its presence known:

[YOUTUBE]ntH3InoCyp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abhorsen (Apr 24, 2017)

Is p villosus same size with p trans?


----------



## RTTB (Apr 24, 2017)

That is an attractive scorpion.


----------



## Abhorsen (Apr 24, 2017)

because mine is smaller, my 5i p villosus oranje is the same size as my 4i ptrans


----------



## Rugg the bug man (Apr 24, 2017)

Great pics


----------



## HUNGRYBEASTS (Apr 25, 2017)

Ralph_moore84 said:


> 3i


I need this is my life)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 25, 2017)

PVArachnids said:


> I need this is my life)


I have two very, very gravid females atm. Fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HUNGRYBEASTS (Apr 25, 2017)

gromgrom said:


> I have two very, very gravid females atm. Fingers crossed


Waiting on it since last year.. haha


----------



## Rugg the bug man (Apr 27, 2017)

@gromgrom


gromgrom said:


> I have two very, very gravid females atm. Fingers crossed


Congrats Bro!!!
Any of those going to be up for sale down the line ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HUNGRYBEASTS (Apr 27, 2017)

Rugg the bug man said:


> @gromgrom
> 
> Congrats Bro!!!
> Any of those going to be up for sale down the line ?


Yup.. for me.. hahahaha just kidding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Apr 27, 2017)

I want one........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 28, 2017)

They will be so long as they pop guys.


----------



## Rugg the bug man (Apr 28, 2017)

@gromgrom
It's all good brotha I got patience. I'd just love a few of those to go with those beautiful T.asthenes I grabbed off you


----------



## Nevada Geigle (Dec 24, 2022)

Parabuthus villosus ORANJE

Reactions: Like 1


----------

